# bad eggs. black with white dot. picture included



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

in my azureus and cobalt tanks I find eggs all the time, and its always the same. black with a white dot in the middle, then they mold. my vitamins/calcium are always fresh. I usually feed every other day or so, and use calcium ruffly 4 out of 5 times, then use multivitamin the other 1/5 times. This has been going on for well over a year, and getting a little frustrating. I doubt theres an easy answer, but figured it wouldn't hurt to post a picture and see if there are any suggestions.

dont mind the fruit flies all over them. I forgot to pull them out for the picture before feeding.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

How soon are you pulling them after you find them? Try leaving them in-viv until they start to decompose or develop.


----------



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

I usually just leave them until they become covered with nastly little white stringy worms. Then remove, discard, and put clean petri dish back.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ive found that the 'nasty white little worms' will sometimes eat egg jelly/infertile eggs, but I have never seen them eat healthy eggs. I sometimes get good eggs developing in-viv, surrounded by worms. Make sure the eggs are being left in-viv until you start to see development, or they completely degrade.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

How are you keeping the eggs after you pull them? Or are they bad by the time you pull them?


----------



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

I wait until theres no question they are bad, then just wash them down the sink. the only reason I posted is that it happens in 2 different tanks exactly the same way. Hopefully its just a coincidence and not something I'm doing wrong. But it seems like one of them woulda got it right by now.

One thought was that the worms were killing the eggs, so thanx zach for clearing that up.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

My leuc eggs always have a white dot in the center at first. I leave mine in the tank for the rest of the day I find it, plus one more day, then I pull them. I place the dish inside a rubbermaid container and spray with aged tap water daily. Have you tried this technique? I was having the same problem with my BYH eggs until using this method. I still lose some of the eggs, but not all of them. 
Also with the supplements. I use herptivitive and calcium every feeding. I feed sometimes every day, but no less than every other day. Hope this helps...sara


----------

